# 1972 ford 3400 industrial



## hoops (Jan 14, 2012)

Had rear brakes completely done. With brakes fully adjusted they still don't engage brake drum leaving a "soft" feel to pedal and not stopping tractor. It would almost seem that shoes are not engaging drum.......? Linkage and star adjuster maxed out.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You "had" the brakes done. What does that mean? You put brakes on your tractor, you had a friend put brakes on your tractor, or you PAID someone to put brakes on your tractor? 
Assuming here, these are drum/shoe type brakes(?) Iv'e heard of replacement brake shoe kits that require some additional "blacksmith work" in order to get proper contact between the shoes and the actuator cams. Maybe this is true in your case.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Hoops,

The correct shoe P/N for your tractor is C5NN2218E. Do the new shoes match the old shoes? Especially the contact area where the shoes contact the actuating cam.

Since you had the brakes installed on your tractor, you need to check that they were installed correctly. There is a U-tube video for changing brakes on a Ford 3000. You might have a look at the video and also at your brakes to see if yours are correctly mounted. 

Is there any chance that the star adjuster was turned the wrong way? Also, the drums may be worn well beyond spec.

Have a look at where the actuating cam (item #16 on attached diagram) makes contact with the brake shoes. If the cam contact area is worn, it can be built up with weld and ground flat. If badly worn in this area, you won't get the pedal height or be able to put enough pressure on the shoes. 

If the new shoes are "short" in the contact area compared to the old shoes, you will have to make up for it by building up the cam.


----------

